# How to ruin a Videogame/Anime movie



## PhantomLion (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello, this tutorial is for the purpose of completely ruining a movie based on a popular anime or video game from a directors point of you. If you can add to this without being redundant and or repetitive in your post, then please do so. Thank you and enjoy. 

*1:* Make sure you've NEVER played the game and or watched the anime before.

*2:* Cast actors within the film that look nothing like what the characters looked like in the game and or anime.

*3:* Have the storyline inspired by the original material, but at the same time make sure your vision of the film totally ruins the anime or game you're basing it off of.

*4:* Make sure that all of the costumes suck and look nothing like what you've seen on TV or in the game.

*5:* Have the set be slightly, if not completely tainted by the realism of what the real world looks like and not the universe that the anime or game was set in.

I hope you've enjoyed this tutorial on how to completely ruin an anime and or video game movie from a directors persective...thank you and have a nice day! ^^


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 18, 2009)

Silent Hill was a pretty fantastic game to film transition even if it wasn't super consistent in its themes.

HELLA BIASED but I'm holding out hope for part two.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Silent Hill was a pretty fantastic game to film transition even if it wasn't super consistent in its themes.
> 
> HELLA BIASED but I'm holding out hope for part two.


 
I WANT TO MARRY YOU AND LIVE IN A TREE. <3


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I WANT TO MARRY YOU AND LIVE IN A TREE. <3



Yeah, that's the stuff. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 18, 2009)

Make it be more or less an In-Name-only adaptation. You know, like say Alone in the Dark, or Tales from Earthsea.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

(Good topic, OP.)

The movie makers have to appeal to the ignorant "everyone" rather than the few actual fans, so they tend to pick actors who sell rather than people who actually match the part.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (Good topic, OP.)
> 
> The movie makers have to appeal to the ignorant "everyone" rather than the few actual fans, so they tend to pick actors who sell rather than people who actually match the part.



Like the upcoming "The Last Airbender" movie wants to make me gag, everyone save for the one who's playing Aang looks shitty for their roll. Aang looks perfect, a little too serious looking for the character, but perfect.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Silent Hill was a pretty fantastic game to film transition even if it wasn't super consistent in its themes.
> 
> HELLA BIASED but I'm holding out hope for part two.



Second.
I really feel that the movie would've been a lot better with less SEEN BEEN and more solitude time. Which I guess was what the original was penned to be like, but I guess Sony wasn't fond of the lack of lead male roles.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> but I guess Sony wasn't fond of the lack of lead male roles.


 
First of all: Up yours, Sean Bean is awesome. (Ian in National Treasure, YES.)

And they actually said that's exactly why they added him-- it might alienate male viewers (uh, most Silent Hill fans).
The scene where he smells her perfume as they pass on overlapping worlds is pretty cool/sad.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> First of all: Up yours, Sean Bean is awesome. (Ian in National Treasure, YES.)


HAHAHA EWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 
(yeah, he was great in all those movies where he played seen been)



> And they actually said that's exactly why they added him-- it might alienate male viewers (uh, most Silent Hill fans).
> The scene where he smells her perfume as they pass on overlapping worlds is pretty cool/sad.



See. Now, I really have no respect for any film that is willing to cater that hard to society's personal fucking issues. I mean, really? What is my dick gonna fall off if there aren't any strong lead male roles in the film? SEEN BEEN'S GOTTA SAVE HIS DAMSEL IN DISTRESS FROM SHIT THAT DONT MAKE NO FUCKING SENSE. JESUS CHRIST FUCKNnjbjksgd

Although, I did appreciate how ineffectual he was in the whole thing. But, all the scenes with the town history felt a little pointless and forced, since they effectively covered that in her version of reality.

Besides, that whole thing is the biggest issue when it comes to theme consistency. The mom didn't do anything, she just got dragged into all this shit - so, somehow she becomes OOOOOO A GHOSTTTTTTT and she can leave Silent Hill for no real reason and take her daughter to SEEN BEEN'S COUNCIL FLAT TO PEE ON THE SHEETS. That's confusing and empty. They could have made a good general horror film by removing all that weird crap and BEEN.

But hey, man. It was still a pretty decent flick.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> HAHAHA EWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> (yeah, he was great in all those movies where he played seen been)


 
*bursts into tears*

I do agree with the rest, though I think that they could wander the whole planet and always be alone is quite depressing and a good ending.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 18, 2009)

dic definatly ruined sailor moon, just lke Funimation has ruined xxxholic and TRC.

antoher note Cast actors who have never heard japanese in their life so they definatly over misspronounce japoanese names.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 18, 2009)

Getting big name actors to play the roles of game characters just because their name will attract people pretty much ruins it for me.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Besides, that whole thing is the biggest issue when it comes to theme consistency.



I am still to this day at odds with why they put Pyramid Head in there at all. 

None of the characters had enough of that emotional and moral baggage for him to take any part in the movie at all.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I am still to this day at odds with why they put Pyramid Head in there at all.
> 
> None of the characters had enough of that emotional and moral baggage for him to take any part in the movie at all.


 
The fans (me) demanded it, THAT'S WHY.
But at the same time, it's upsetting how they just *use* him like a random monster...


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I am still to this day at odds with why they put Pyramid Head in there at all.
> 
> None of the characters had enough of that emotional and moral baggage for him to take any part in the movie at all.



Fan Service, basically.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> The fans (me) demanded it, THAT'S WHY.
> But at the same time, it's upsetting how they just *use* him like a random monster...



I am guessing that the creators didn't spend enough time with SH2 to figure out what PH represents, basically.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I am guessing that the creators didn't spend enough time with SH2 to figure out what PH represents, basically.


 
The people in the making of feature on the DVD barely mention the games at all. ;_;


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

*ahem*

*6:* Have Uwe Boll as your director

>_<


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 18, 2009)

Title it "Final Fantasy."


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> *ahem*
> 
> *6:* Have Uwe Boll as your director
> 
> >_<



Yeah, yeah.
Fuck you, peanut gallery.



> The people in the making of feature on the DVD barely mention the games at all. ;_;


Yeah, but Roger Avary is a big fan. So whatever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Were Max Payne fans let down by the film?
'Cause I sure as Hell was, but I've never played it.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 18, 2009)

They pick the actors to pull people who do not know the game and just like big names... thats all. Sometimes it works, Lara Croft for example was very adeqately played by Angelina Jolie... sometimes it does not. (Cough DBZ)

I still hope that Solid Snake is being played by David Hayter should there ever be an MGS movie... any other voice would just feel wrong. Infact I do not get the fuzz about real movies, they have the technology to make avatars who act for these characters just in the games. Hell modern games have more in common with pro movies then vice versa.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> They pick the actors to pull people who do not know the game and just like big names... thats all. Sometimes it works, Lara Croft for example was very adeqately played by Angelina Jolie... sometimes it does not. (Cough DBZ)
> 
> I still hope that Solid Snake is being played by David Hayter should there ever be an MGS movie... any other voice would just feel wrong. Infact I do not get the fuzz about real movies, they have the technology to make avatars who act for these characters just in the games. Hell modern games have more in common with pro movies then vice versa.



He should write the script too.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> He should write the script too.



Yes... because outside of Japan, who would know the essence of these games better then him? Though both scriptwriter and main actor is a bit much work maybe.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 18, 2009)

Most video game movies fail because video games have _retarded_ plot and awful characters. Movie makers try and make sense of the plot and round out the characters, but in so doing so they 'change the spirit' of it or whatever the fuck you people want to call it, and in doing that they alienate the original fanbase.

If they _don't_, they produce a piece of garbage so bad proximity to the film roll can be hazardous to your health. It's lose-lose, which is why there has never been a good film adaptation of a video game.

For real, when the best thing the genre has to offer is fucking _Doom_, you should just stop trying.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 18, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Most video game movies fail because video games have _retarded_ plot and awful characters. Movie makers try and make sense of the plot and round out the characters, but in so doing so they 'change the spirit' of it or whatever the fuck you people want to call it, and in doing that they alienate the original fanbase.



Super Mario Brothers - Inadequate
Doom - Bad
Street Fighter - Really bad
Silent Hill - Good
Transformers - Meh
Transformers 2 - Meh

Can't comment on Avatar or DBZ because they look like they will plain suck hard.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 19, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> They pick the actors to pull people who do not know the game and just like big names... thats all. Sometimes it works, Lara Croft for example was very adeqately played by Angelina Jolie... sometimes it does not. (Cough DBZ)
> 
> I still hope that Solid Snake is being played by David Hayter should there ever be an MGS movie... any other voice would just feel wrong. Infact I do not get the fuzz about real movies, they have the technology to make avatars who act for these characters just in the games. Hell modern games have more in common with pro movies then vice versa.



I know quite a few people who can pull of the Snake voice however, hell I can do it..all it would take is vocal counseling.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 19, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Super Mario Brothers - Inadequate
> Doom - Bad
> Street Fighter - Really bad
> Silent Hill - Good
> ...



I grew up with the Mario Brothers movie, so subsequently that movie is a guilty pleasure for me. However I will say that the best video game movie, is also the most underrated. Hitman, because he does shit in the movie that you would have to do in the game to succeed on a mission


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 19, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Super Mario Brothers - Inadequate
> Doom - Bad
> Street Fighter - Really bad
> Silent Hill - Good
> ...



SMB was just plain crap, the game wasn't giving enough for a plot (plumbers & mushrooms oh please).

I haven't seen Transformers but I heard its actually not that bad (and the scenes I saw looked cool). I liked the first Resident Evil movie, never played the game though so I maybe do miss out on aspects they changed... but I found it was a good movie.

Still waiting for "Pacman - The Musical" :grin:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

SatAM was made after the developers saw ONE short sample of game footage. You CAN'T DO THAT! As in "can not" and "it is not possible". It was okay I guess. Its villain was one of the few "Saturday morning cartoon" villains that are actually SCARY. But it was too frickin' CUTE, and the lack of episode continuity left little room for plot development. Still, it could have been worse.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Yes... because outside of Japan, who would know the essence of these games better then him? Though both scriptwriter and main actor is a bit much work maybe.



Well, I was more thinking because I thought X-Men was really well-written.
Also, I fucking love SMB. Dennis Hopper as Bowser is probably the greatest character casting ever. Also, Bob Hoskins and John Legiuzamo make pretty good character contrasts. And man, the sets, the effects, the costumes, the Was (Was Not). [I don't even need to complete that sentence]


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

It is live action and by Disney


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, I was more thinking because I thought X-Men was really well-written.



Have to say I actually never saw X-Men. >.< Maybe I should one day.


----------

